# Mehrstellennummer unter win2k



## steff aka sId (3. Februar 2004)

Hi hab da ein kleines Problem. Wir haben hier im Haus eine Telefonanlage und ich wuerde gerne meine DFÜ-Verbindung zu t-online so  einrichten dass das Dfü Netzwerk sich über eine andere Nr verbindet als über die Sammelrufnummer. Weiß jemand wie ich so etwas einrichte? Hab gehoert das ich dafür einen Eintrag an der Dfü verbindung vornehmen muss der etwa so lautet: ATS42=1,S49=86 wobei 86 die nr die Nebenstellennummer ist und die 49 die Länder Kennziffer für Deutschland. Stimmt das so und wo kann ich solche Eintragungen unter win2k vornehmen? 
Hoffe es kann mir wer helfen Greets Steff


----------



## MasterJM (6. Februar 2004)

Hu, das lange her, wo ich das mit meiner FritzCard gemacht hab:

Aber hast schon die richtige Richtung:

Google sagt:
http://www.uni-muenster.de/DaWIN/supp.html

Grade die AVM FAQ / Hilfe (wenn du ne AVM Karte hast)
sollte da fix Hilfe Liefern.

Das ganze sollte irgendwo im Gerätemanager
beim Modem zu erledigen sein.


----------



## steff aka sId (6. Februar 2004)

Hm ja hab ne Fritz Card werd mir den Link mal anschaun vielen dank schonmal


----------



## steff aka sId (7. Februar 2004)

Also hab mir mal die PDF runtergeladen und durchgelesen. Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe vielen Dank.


----------

